# Any Quebecers here investing in the FTQ fund? 30% RRSP tax credits



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone here investing in the FTQ funds or have in the past?

They claim to offer a 30% tax credit for RRSP's contributions, I am very tempted to open an account but would like feedback and advice from others on this forum.

http://www.fondsftq.com/en/30PourcentCreditImpot.aspx

Let me know what you think!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like a Quebec version of the old labour sponsored fund tax credits. If my assumption is correct, then I'd be wary because labour sponsored funds turned out to be terrible investments: high fees and poor long-term returns. 

In general, you should first look at an investment on its own merits. The tax credits, if any, should be an icing on the cake, not the primary motivation for the investment. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Actually the returns have been pretty good; my girlfriend has been investing in the FTQ for the past 15 years or so and is quite happy.










I do remember reading about some controversies recently regarding connections of the fund managers to the mob.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

Those are decent returns and I think that since my TFSA is maxed out (up to 2012) I need to start using other vehicules to save taxes and get good returns.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

There are certainly some decent annual returns in there (and a few decent-sized losses), but keep in mind that over the long term it's still only 3.6%. I didn't see anything about what fees they charge for managing the fund.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

From what I have read, the general consensus about FTQ/CSN funds are that they should be prioritized when the contributer is approaching retirement (5 to 10 years tops). It allows to maximize the additional tax credit while minimizing the potentially lower performance of the fund vs other types of investments.


----------

